# Review of KVD Tour Crankbait Rod



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

A few months ago I posted a question about whether to spend the money on a G-Loomis 7'-6" medium heavy Crankbait rod or a St.Croix Legend 7'-10" heavy action crankbait rod. I wanted a rod to use strictly for deep diving crankbaits. I was given a suggestion on the new Quantum KVD Tour crankbait rod. I ended up with the 7'-4" medium heavy KVD Tour rod. After using it a few trips I can now give a review of it. I have it paired with last year's Quantum Energy 5.1:1 reel along with 12 lbs. Berkley Big Game Hi-Test. 

The rod loads up nice and can cast a good distance. It handles deep divers easily and comfortably. I never felt overpowered by deep diving crankbaits. I have also used it with lipless and wake style crankbaits and it does great. The tip is so soft that I could barely feel the vibration of the crankbaits. 

My only complaint is that the rod is not sensitive like a graphite crankbait rod. With my BPS Extreme Woo Daves crankbait rod, I can definately tell when I run from muck to gravel to logs. With the KVD Tour, I could not really tell unless I stopped reeling and pull the bait forward into the structure. 

Also, I would not recommend this rod for ripping lipless crankbaits through grass. Although it is a medium heavy the tip is too soft for ripping. I had to really rip the rod up to get the bait moving. A graphite rod with a fast action tip would better serve this method of fishing in my opinion.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks! That was on my list of deep crank rod candidates. I'm looking at the:

American Rodsmiths David Fritts 7' MH
BPS Crankin' Stick 7' MH
St. Croix Premier 7' MH crankbait rod


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I looked at the KVD rods as well, and wasn't impressed. Heavy, though to be expected from glass or blended rods, but it just didn't feel right. And like you said, the tip is really really, floppy, for lack of a better term.

I ended up ordering a Powell 704CB. 7' M, Mod/Fast action, all graphite. I want to feel my baits bouncing off of logs/rocks versus digging into mud. Should check them out for sure. $140, isn't cheap but it's a hell of a lot nicer rod compared to the KVD, in my opinion. LandBigFish carries them online, as well as tacklewarehouse.com They make probably the best bang for your buck rod I've ever used. Certainly in the $100+ price range, nothing can touch a powell in price/performance.

I flirted with the idea of a Fenwick EliteTech Crankshaft. They have a 7'4 MH, but for $200, and I couldn't find one in stock anywhere to check out.


----------

